# 04 3.3l frontier p0340 code.



## Lukefalkenstein (Sep 24, 2016)

Driving home with 1/8 tank and truck suddenly died. After limping to gas station and fill no luck. 
Once towed home replaced gas filter and ran code for p0340 camshaft position sensor. Replaced distributor which contains sensor and still not able to run. Will crank but won't start.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to determine if it's an ignition or fuel delivery problem. Test spark plugs to see if they're firing. An easy way to test fuel delivery is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.


----------



## Lukefalkenstein (Sep 24, 2016)

Did the fuel test, pump running strong. Have the trickle hooked up and will test tomorrow for spark and isolate if it's a timing belt or electrical issue


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cam position sensor is inside the distributor. The crank position sensor is located at the top of the transmission bellhousing. It'll be under a small heat shield (if somebody hasn't removed it in the past) and held in with a 10MM head bolt. It's Nissan P/N: 23731-3S500. It can be a PITA to get to it; you can see it through the left-front fender well if you remove the wheel, but it is usually replaced by reaching up from the bottom, through the area at the left side of the transmission. Here's a link to what it looks like:

http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=3429558&cc=1428410&jsn=352


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> Cam position sensor is inside the distributor. The crank position sensor is located at the top of the transmission bellhousing. It'll be under a small heat shield (if somebody hasn't removed it in the past) and held in with a 10MM head bolt. It's Nissan P/N: 23731-3S500. It can be a PITA to get to it; you can see it through the left-front fender well if you remove the wheel, but it is usually replaced by reaching up from the bottom, through the area at the left side of the transmission. Here's a link to what it looks like:
> 
> More Information for BECK/ARNLEY 1800588


True enough replace the sensor and surely it would go back to normal.


----------



## Lukefalkenstein (Sep 24, 2016)

Replaced distributor. Still threw same code and wouldn't start. May have a timing belt issue. Mechanic tomorrow and I'll update the status later


----------

